# Kids bike party!



## Sandra6 (14 Jun 2015)

Some time ago I got into conversation with a customer and found myself agreeing to help with her son's birthday party. So in an hour I'm heading off to supervise 17 7 and 8 year olds on bikes around a 2 mile course of a local nature reserve.
Sounded like fun at the time.
I was planning on riding my own bike out there but its raining, so it might be the folder or suck it up and ride a ((shudder)) hire bike.
Wish me luck


----------



## ufkacbln (14 Jun 2015)

Nick one off a kid!


----------



## Captain Scarlet (14 Jun 2015)

Sounds a fun idea, although it's stopped raining now and forecast looks promising.

Which nature reserve are you visiting.


----------



## Sandra6 (14 Jun 2015)

We were at Watchtree, @Captain Scarlet 
Was windy but dry and the kids had a blast. Most of them went out on recumbents - which lead to an interesting exchange with a parent about their perception of cycling safety! I found a Saracen with gears that actually worked, but I wouldn't have fancied more than a few miles on it, but my fuze bubble blower was a big hit.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (14 Jun 2015)

Sounds good day out.

Would you recommend it, as I'm looking for new places to convince my son to go and try lol


----------



## Katherine (14 Jun 2015)

What a great idea.


----------



## Sandra6 (15 Jun 2015)

@Captain Scarlet it depends what you want out of a cycle. 
I found it a bit uninspiring, just a flat square route, although there was a pond and meadow area you could walk through that looked a bit prettier. 
If you fancy trying out a recumbent or hand powered cycle then its great. They have a whole range of cycles for you to try. 
www.watchtree. co.uk
If you want to find out more.
For local cycling, traffic free, we much prefer the cycle path along the river to dalston. But then it is on my doorstep.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (15 Jun 2015)

Cycling at Watchtree grew out of the Watchree Wheelers disabled cycling project, which I was lucky enough to be involved with from the outset and sat on the steering group for a couple of years. I even organised the very first cycle event on the site which was a local asian ladies (and thier kids) and a great time was had by all.

The general cycle hire is an extension of that idea and the location is great for kids, beginners, improvers and family rides within the very secure site. There's no dogs (ergo shite) to content with, and thankfully none of the nobberish attitudes that you get on the Dalston cycleway.


----------



## Captain Scarlet (15 Jun 2015)

Thanks for those replies.

I've known about it for years just never been. Doesn't sound it would truly interest our son lol, but he could be up for trying a different style of bike though.

And he's been on the Dalston cycle path loads, usually ends up buying a treat at the Co-op when we get to Dalston.

Here's a quick photo from the last time we rode it with his friend.


----------



## Sandra6 (17 Jun 2015)

Sorry @Ffoeg I didn't mean to run the place down, I think what they do making cycling available to all is amazing. But for me its not a big enough route to make the effort of getting there worthwhile, and I'm pretty lucky to have traffic free routes on my doorstep for the kids to enjoy. 
But you are totally right about the "locals" and their dogs!! 
Watchtree is worth a visit for the recumbents if you've got an active child though, and its a good charity to support


----------

